# Jackson County Lease - anybody want it?



## DYI hunting (Oct 26, 2005)

We have a 50 acre lease in Jackson County.  Paid $10 per acre.  Maybe sub-leasing it out because we will not be hunting it.

It is in Nicholson.  Backs up to Staghorn subdivision on 3 sides and a few homes on the 4th side.  There is one old single wide mobile home that looks like it was abandoned at least 10 years ago in the middle of the property, but the deer trails are within 5 foot of the thing.

It has a creek and 4 permeant stands. Some areas (10 - 20 acres?) were clearcut about 12 years ago, but grown back up to a 20 foot high thicket the deer love to hide in.  Rest is mature hardwoods.  Road bed runs through the middle of the tract.  Plenty of signs and good trails.  Plenty of deer.

Just one problem with the tract.  One of the homeowners on one side has dumped corn under two of the permeant stands.  We figure he is sneaking in and hunting it on Sundays.     We just don't want to deal with it.  There is plenty of land to hunt away from this area this idiot has been sneaking onto, or you can deal with him and/or the game warden.  

Last year we hunted it less that 10 Saturdays, mostly at the start of the season.  Killed a nice large 6 pointer.

Any takers?


----------



## bradpatt03 (Oct 26, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 26, 2005)

SORRY!!  Just found out the lady we lease it from will not let us sub-lease it even though we are not looking to make a profit.  We just wanted to get rid of something we will not hunt and try and recoup our losses.


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 26, 2005)

Can you just let him join your club and be a member?  Guess if you wanted to you could charge him what you are paying.

Or do you all have to sign on the lease instead of just the president of the club?  This is how ours is set up.


----------



## Mac (Oct 26, 2005)

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> Can you just let him join your club and be a member?  Guess if you wanted to you could charge him what you are paying.
> 
> Or do you all have to sign on the lease instead of just the president of the club?  This is how ours is set up.



Agree 
That would not be a sub lease


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 26, 2005)

Wait one minute????  Seems there was a bit of miscommunication on the Nextel's.

My father-in-law (a.k.a lease public relations) said he "figured" the owner will not let us sublease.  But I didn't here the word "figured" and just got the last part about the owner not allowing a sub-lease.  Amazing what missing one little word can do.  He is going to attempt to call the owner today.  Hopefully he will not have any problems contacting her.

So there maybe a chance to sub-lease this out.  If that doesn't work, we may just let some new members in with the agreement the original members will not hunt it (which I guess isn't technically sub-leasing).


----------



## Mac (Oct 26, 2005)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Lonesome Pine G.C. (Oct 26, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 26, 2005)

While I am waiting on my father-in-law to let me know what the owner said...

Here is a VERY rough map of the tract.  The red outline is the roughly the edge of the tract.  I have never seen a plat, only a tax map, and that was last year.  I don't remember the exact layout.  Don't take my map as very accurate at all.  If we do sub-lease, I have a decent map I put together at home.

Yellow section 1 - Cut over around 12 years ago, but with some large trees intermixed with the shorter trees that are around (shorter trees are around 20 foot, but thick).  All of this is mixed hardwoods.

Yellow section 2 - Planted in thick young pines, maybe 15 feet high and also has some mixed larger and smaller hardwoods.

The blue line is the creek.

Purple are the rough locations of the built stands.  They are all 12 feet tall about and made out of pallets so the platform will accomidate two folding camp chairs.

Blue is the lake that is next door.  Now there is a road between the property and the lake.


----------



## Bruz (Oct 26, 2005)

*Very Interested*

PM Sent


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 26, 2005)

Whew...mailbox is filling up fast.

Hmmm....maybe I should have asked for bids  

Father-in-law said we will just take in a member and give him exclusive rights to hunt the land.


----------



## BACK STRAP (Oct 26, 2005)

*land lease*

I would like to have a shot at it if some of the others fall through. Just put me in the pecking order.


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 26, 2005)

Order of people who are interested.  If I missed anybody, please let me know.  I figured you may want to contact each other with the possibility of going in on this land.  

Working with Bradpatt03 now...I will keep everybody updated.

Bradpatt03
msdins
Branchminnow
Lonesome Pine G.C.
Bruz


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 26, 2005)

Brad,

Do I get at lest one visit for suggesting a work around to the sub lease issue?    

Hope you get it worked out.  Good luck to you.

Darin


----------



## prost69 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Are you still looking for to lease or sublease or any takers, or join your club to hunt at that location, or permission to hunt that area very interested, i'm near Duluth, GA  thanks


----------



## bradpatt03 (Oct 26, 2005)

going to check out property on thurs afternoon. will let everyone know my decision


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 26, 2005)

Those are some pretty hardwood bottoms along Staghorn....


----------



## bradpatt03 (Oct 26, 2005)

staghorn? what's that


----------



## bradpatt03 (Oct 26, 2005)

can pretty much consider it a done deal...lookin at tomorrow. for those that were interested in going in w/ me, we are going to do it all w/ guys i work with for this year...if we like the lease and there's an opportunity for us to get it next year i would love to get a little woody's group together....will keep informed if this falls thru for whatever reason


----------



## sweatequity (Oct 26, 2005)

*nice lake too*

I know some folks over that way.  If no takers, let me know.  I live in Athens.

Jeff


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 26, 2005)

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> Brad,
> 
> Do I get at lest one visit for suggesting a work around to the sub lease issue?
> 
> ...



Well do I? huh? Come on...........  

Good luck bud.


----------



## firebiker (Oct 27, 2005)

Pm sent, if there is room I am very interested


----------



## sniper13 (Oct 28, 2005)

Brad,
         If ya take me with ya, I won't kill ALL the deer behind your house.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Oct 28, 2005)

> If ya take me with ya, I won't kill ALL the deer behind your house



if that's you huntin the pasture behind my house...i will cry. nah- you can take em...i'm killin the staghorn plantation deer now...

well, went out and looked at it yesterday in the pm and went ahead and got it. for those who asked, it is not available for sub-lease. i would have loved to get some of you guys to go in on it with me but i am going to do it w/ a group from work. thanks


----------



## sniper13 (Oct 30, 2005)

No, I'm on the other side of the pasture. If you go to the end cul-de-sac and look to the right, I'm on the farthest hill past the pasture. Watched 5 does  for a while this afternoon and will be in the thick stuff come daylight. On your way to school, look for silver F-150 on left 1-1/2mi. down 53.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Oct 31, 2005)

dang if ya ain't huntin right in my backyard


----------



## bradpatt03 (Oct 31, 2005)

btw- went back out to the lease sunday pm...i didn't see anything but my buddy saw a yearling and 2 does...


----------

